# 2001 Audi S4 quattro bi-turbo 2.7l v6



## BigTony216 (May 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am currently working on an 2001 Audi S4, doing an R&R clutch job. I put the car back together and it will not start. I took it back apart to make sure I had installed the Flywheel correctly, which I did, and it still will not start. I have checked the cam position sensors, the crank position sensor, and made sure of Fuel air and spark. There are no error codes or check lights that have popped up. I am at my wits end! This is my first Audi that I have ever worked on so I am not to familiar with what problems or ticks they possess that could cause this. Any advice? 


Thanks ,

BigTony216


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Tony, you might also want to post this in our B5 A4/S4 forum.

-George


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Best wishes in your endeavor BigTony. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

